# Hum and low volume on DVDs



## plumm (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello  I hope this is the correct place for this, if not I apologize..

Anyway here is what I got. The short version is, the video that we record directly from a video camera to our DVR has really bad sound. By bad I mean when the disks are finalized and taken to a standalone DVD player, there is a hum in the playback. To get any audio at all you would have to turn your TV up to almost max volume to get any speech.

Now here is our scenario. It is a church setting but the setup we have is pretty simple. Our speaker has a lapel mic (there are also 5 other wireless mics, and a couple other corded mics on the system) which is ran into the input of our mixer board. Our video camera is hooked to a KVM switch. We also have a big projector screen to display the live video as well as play a dvd (thru a separate dvd player). Off the top of my head I cant really say exactly what cords are ran where. And I dont have model numbers of the equipment with me.

One thing that is throwing us off on the audio hum, when we finalize a disk and then play it back on our above mentioned playback dvd player, the audio is fine played on our system. No hum and the audio is really strong.

could this be a setting in the DVD Recorder menu? Any ideas on running our cords differently? At this point we are willing to try most anything reasonable..

One suggestion we had was run an RCA cable directly from the audio out on the mixer to the back of the recorder. May try that...


----------

